

Ideas Are Cheap - scottrblock
http://scottblock.com/ideas-are-cheap/

======
ewokhead
The whole premise of the post in the link is something that has been said a
million times before.

Yes, execution is everything... So what. Everyone already knows this.

It makes me wonder if all of us are trying to convince ourselves that we need
to work in order to get work done...

What is so groundbreaking about this idea? As I said before, it has already
been said. Many times before.

~~~
scottrblock
Hi, author here. Thanks for the feedback!

You're right, the premise of execution triumphing all else is hardly new. Yet,
the notions of NDAs and the like, at least in my experience, haven't gone
away. So perhaps while people know that execution is key, they're letting
preconceived notions about their ideas being stolen get in the way of that
execution.

